# My bull boss



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is my gotti/gaff boy, he is 5 months today. He is white with blue cow spots, he has funny lookin ears, I just got him recently. Is it possible they might go down? Or what are my options about his ears. He is UKC regged. Weighed him today at 44 lbs.


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh yeah and I cant forget my other dog! This is macy she does not have any papers so im not really sure what she is. She looks like a possible bully type crossed with an apbt. Not sure.










She is peeerrrrddddyyy


----------



## redscarletp3 (Jun 23, 2008)

*macy*

macy is way cute! and so is your pup. embrace the ears love dogs with personallity, or if they dont get your fancy play with them ALOT! the way you get a min pins ears to stand up (without cutting them way eww) is to rub them till they are roughly a year old. id just rub the ears down rub them the way they would naturally fall. with luck they will fall that way....good luck:cheers:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Why would you want them to fall? They are so cute that way! lol Both dogs are great looking :thumbsup:


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

If they stay like that its fine with me. I was just wondering what the chances of them going down on their own would be. He just looks super goofy/confused all the time lol


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Very cute picts of your fur~kids



TheBoss said:


> If they stay like that its fine with me. I was just wondering what the chances of them going down on their own would be. He just looks super goofy/confused all the time lol


 because he is still teething the ears have a mind of their own. However I've never seen ears that are totally up like that come to rose position without a bit of manipulation. His ears look adorbale and unless you are showing it doesn't really matter that they are like that.

Usually gluing and taping is started much younger if needed. However you can give it a shot.

Here ya go one link on taping and one link on using glue to make perfect rose ears

http://www.americanstafford.eu/orenplakken.html

http://www.amstaffs.net/eargluing.htm


----------



## honeypitty (Jul 8, 2008)

he is fine just the way he is.


----------



## resilient (Jun 18, 2008)

lol I agree on the ears... Although it's cute, it's a fault lol... btw Macy is beautifull


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

pretty dogs.
max's ear is the same way...but its only one ear...lol...he always looks funny but i am used to lookin at it...its just him and his goofy self


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

Yeah his ears have really grown on me. I like them now it really gives him some personality. I need to post some new pics of him he is getting really big today... he is 5 1/2 months now and about 54 lbs. He has gotten alot taller too. I just cant wait for his head to pop, always cracks me up how one day they just wake up and they have big ole jaw muscles lol.


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

Also I have another question I would like some opinions on what color macy is... any input appreciated.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

boss's ears are great!!! i don't like croped ears on a pit. it makes them look more intimidating. i think the ears show off their personality better. macy is a cutie pie, who cares if she has papers or not. just as long as they are good dogs that is all that matters. just my thoughts.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Aw, he is a cutie! I just want to hug the bullies. lol

Stephanie


----------



## honeypitty (Jul 8, 2008)

can i have macy please u can have sysco


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Both are really cute little bulls.


----------



## legacy413 (Jun 12, 2008)

TheBoss said:


> Also I have another question I would like some opinions on what color macy is... any input appreciated.


Macy is beeeeaaauuuuttttiiifuuullll!!!!! awwww. and in the pic where she's standing next to red nose, the red nose is pretty too. I think Kasha may turn out pretty like her. btw, I'd say Macy is Chocolate and White incase noone replied to your question.


----------



## honeypitty (Jul 8, 2008)

legacy413 said:


> Macy is beeeeaaauuuuttttiiifuuullll!!!!! awwww. and in the pic where she's standing next to red nose, the red nose is pretty too. I think Kasha may turn out pretty like her. btw, I'd say Macy is Chocolate and White incase noone replied to your question.


shes has more of a blue tent to her. its just really hard to say what she is from pic. (btw the boss and i are rl friends hes teh one that got me to this site)


----------



## bx-made (Jun 12, 2008)

wow i love that bullie pup nice looking dogs u have there


----------



## TheBoss (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks he is a big goof! Sadly though he has the drive of a hot wheels car....


----------



## resilient (Jun 18, 2008)

she's definitely a blue nose, she's just not fully gray but blue nose nevertheless.


----------



## babyshae (Jul 21, 2008)

my friend has a female with the same ears. they were normal till she hit 4 months old then up they went. actually the whole litter ended up with them. they will not ever go down on their own. but they sure do give some personality to the dogs! what a pretty boy.


----------

